# Girls that I waited on thought I was cute!



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

I work as a waiter and I was serving these two young girls in their 20's who were two of the most beautiful girls I have ever seen (10/10)...After they left I opened up the checkbook and they left me a note saying "Thanks, You're really cute! " 

It made my night especially because these girls were absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

Sounds cool, but you need to ask yourself... were they sincere? Do they say that to every guy they meet?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

That's great! That would totally make my day as well, regardless of what the person above me posted


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

100% my man .. way to go!!! I am sure they will come back for you !


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Did they leave a tip, or was that the tip?


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I can understand how that made you feel great hah.

There's a good chance they were sincere about it, why else make such a cheeky move?


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

awwhh congrats !


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

meedo said:


> 100% my man .. way to go!!! I am sure they will come back for you !


I hope they come back man they were stunning....That's why I was so shocked!



Nada said:


> Did they leave a tip, or was that the tip?


On top of it all they left me a 40% tip which is really good, especially at the restaurant I work at...



Thextera said:


> That's great! That would totally make my day as well, regardless of what the person above me posted


Thanks...It made my night man...Funny that something so small could make you feel so good!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

aww that's nice  

I agree, that would really make my day.

I was thinking of doing something like this on one occasion not so long ago. The girl who served me was really nice and very pretty...I really wanted to leave her a similar note, but didn't get the opportunity. 

I feel compelled to compliment strangers sometimes...not entirely sure why? Anybody else feel like this? 

I'm never sure whether its appropriate though.

I'd be interested to know what women here think: A random customer leaves you a note saying you are very pretty (and doesn't want anything in return) - good/bad? creepy/not creepy?

On the other hand, how would you feel if your co-worker got such a note and you didn't?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> Sounds cool, but you need to ask yourself... were they sincere? Do they say that to every guy they meet?


whats ur problem yo.. the guy got a nice compliment and it feels good to get a compliment...


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> Sounds cool, but you need to ask yourself... were they sincere? Do they say that to every guy they meet?


Of course they wouldn't. Stop being an ***.

If only the girls asked "so what's the special for today?" Then you could have flopped it out. But since they didn't ask, it makes it a bit more awkward.



Nada said:


> Did they leave a tip, or was that the tip?


I don't think you can really put a monetary value on a comment like that.


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> aww that's nice
> 
> I agree, that would really make my day.
> 
> ...


It was definiltely refreshing to hear a comopliment like that....especially because I had a pretty tough and chaotic week...Something like like especially from girls who are "head turners" didn't just make my day but my entire year....lol


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> Sounds cool, but you need to ask yourself... were they sincere? Do they say that to every guy they meet?


^this.


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

NewDawn said:


> ^this.


They were sincere as far as I can tell....Just the body language and the way they were acting...Either way I felt pretty sweet afterwards


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Beingofglass said:


> There's a good chance they were sincere about it, why else make such a cheeky move?


Yeah, I agree.

:clap



OverComeIt said:


> On top of it all they left me a 40% tip which is really good, especially at the restaurant I work at...


Mmmm... nicey.



TicklemeRingo said:


> I'm never sure whether its appropriate though.


Basically this:





Yep.

Honestly, that .


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

SVIIC said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> :clap
> 
> ...


Lol lol


----------



## Ashley123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Im happy for you  I think that if those two girls thought you were cute there are probably more women who think so, but only dont dare to tell you.


----------



## Nee (Jun 3, 2013)

uhmmm...


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

That would boost my self esteem by a lot if I received a compliment like that from a beautiful woman. haha. But way to go dude!


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

Ashley123 said:


> Im happy for you  I think that if those two girls thought you were cute there are probably more women who think so, but only dont dare to tell you.


Hahaha I like your thinking!!!


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ermahgerd I so jelly! Yup, that would make my day too.
Congrats, dude. I'm happy for you and I hope you are more confident from now on.


----------



## timidoamigo (May 1, 2013)

Even just reading about this made me happy, and it didn't even happen to me. It's a very kind gesture, it's nice to hear about these types of things.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

NewDawn said:


> ^this.


To you and the other guy. Does it even matter? He should take boost from it and ignore any other possibilities. This is a support group remember :|


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

WhatWentWrong said:


> To you and the other guy. Does it even matter? He should take boost from it and ignore any other possibilities. This is a support group remember :|


Right on man...Thanks!


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> Sounds cool, but you need to ask yourself... were they sincere? Do they say that to every guy they meet?


Geez, deflate the guy's good mood why don't you...


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

VanGogh said:


> Geez, deflate the guy's good mood why don't you...


Lol even if they weren't "sincere" about it....I would still feel good and take it as a positive compliment!


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

Nee said:


> uhmmm...


What's that supposed to mean? Are you disgusted girls called the guy cute?



VanGogh said:


> Geez, deflate the guy's good mood why don't you...


I always strive for the truths, even if they aren't pretty.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats to you! Same thing happened to me at work on Saturday. A guy came in and told my coworker that he was going to "Go over there and stare at that pretty girl" and he literally stood in front of me and stared.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

That's awesome, and I'm happy for you! But I think it's a bit sad when people rate others out of 10 like that. But yeah, yay


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Are you disgusted girls called the guy cute?
> 
> I always strive for the truths, even if they aren't pretty.


Good for you looking for the truth, but you're being a real pessimist here, why the hell would you leave a compliment and not mean it? They don't get anything from it, they don't have to say it to his face, they never have to see him again if they don't want to, they have no reason to lie.


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

anyoldkindofday said:


> Good for you looking for the truth, but you're being a real pessimist here, why the hell would you leave a compliment and not mean it? They don't get anything from it, they don't have to say it to his face, they never have to see him again if they don't want to, they have no reason to lie.


You bring up a very valid point here...If they were just messing around with me and trying to "break my balls" I think I would feel that vibe...But it wasn't like that at all...


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

If I were in your shoes, I'd do a happy dance and smile for the rest of the day


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

have you any pics so we can see if they meant their comment or not?


----------



## Bubblyhead (Jun 27, 2013)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> Sounds cool, but you need to ask yourself... were they sincere? Do they say that to every guy they meet?


Stop being so negative, besides it's not like they gonna start dating or anything, and believe me when a girl calls you cute she isn't lying


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

That is great! Nothing makes/would make me feel validated like the respect or admiration of a beautiful woman. It would make me feel like I'm not so useless if a woman were to want me 

hopefully they come back, if you are feeling really daring you could try talking to them (or let phenibut do the talking). Seriously if you haven't already heard of it, research phenibut, it's like a legal benzodiezapine that doesn't cause as much problems. No sedation, in fact some find it to be nootropic.

peace

PM me if you have any questions about phenibut or need to talk about anything, I'll listen without judging you.


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

D0M1N1K said:


> If I were in your shoes, I'd do a happy dance and smile for the rest of the day


Lol that is pretty much what I did....Even if I am having a bad day I'll try to think of situations like this (which happened months ago) and it makes me feel good....Idk it was just a goo feeling all together!


----------

